# 10 year old gaggia classic, viable to repair?



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hiya gang, it's been 10 years and the old 2012 gaggia classic is showing its age. Maintaining has been more frequent of late and I'm wondering now if the boiler needs replacement as it's shedding quite a lot of black bits and degrading from inside. I upgraded the shower screen and brew gasket but wondered if anyone had any thoughts based on the photo...


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

mookielagoo said:


> Hiya gang, it's been 10 years and the old 2012 gaggia classic is showing its age. Maintaining has been more frequent of late and I'm wondering now if the boiler needs replacement as it's shedding quite a lot of black bits and degrading from inside. I upgraded the shower screen and brew gasket but wondered if anyone had any thoughts based on the photo...
> 
> cheers as always...Mark


 I'd say it looks fairly standard for a GC of that age. There's tonnes of threads on here with information if you search. A new boiler doesn't cost much and I'm sure you could sell your one on to someone who'd be happy to restore it if you don't want to do the work.

Those screws look a bit rusted though. As someone who bought a used gaggia that had a sheared off screw on the boiler, I would be cautious and replace if it were me but use your judgement. Best of luck.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

On the boiler, a decent descale, plus flattening of the flange and it should be OK for another 10 years.

New seals, descale the other bits as well, and you should be OK for many more years service.


----------

